# Josh Travis Talks Guitars



## patata (Jan 9, 2014)

A ''review'' on Legator(although biased,since he is a endrosee),and some kickass riffing.

I love Glass Cloud,I enjoyed Danza more though.Still prefer him with 8 strings as well.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 9, 2014)

"pretty much."


----------



## Philligan (Jan 9, 2014)

I think sounding more confident would make this guy's interviews a lot better.


----------



## TheJessMan (Jan 9, 2014)

his tunings are just.. what?

its like the bass strings on his guitar are a whole separate instrument from his treble strings. haha

I remember seeing Danza a few years ago and thats when I fell in love with this guy. haha
I remember at one point him looking directly in my eyes saying "OH YEAH! OH YEAH!" then the breakdown hit.


----------



## tm20 (Jan 9, 2014)

i don't understand the C 16 cents sharp thing, i have musics dixlexia....i don'ts wish to talks about it


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 9, 2014)

fLeSh-LiTe said:


> I thought the tone was pretty unintelligible :/



He's playing through a little 15 watt Ibanez amp  they show it in the video



tm20 said:


> i don't understand the C 16 cents sharp thing, i have musics dixlexia....i don'ts wish to talks about it




Roughly between C and C#  A quarter step, kinda. Creates almost like a chorus effect.


----------



## patata (Jan 9, 2014)

jeleopard said:


> Roughly between C and C#  A quarter step, kinda. Creates almost like a chorus effect.



Any idea how to tune like that?


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 9, 2014)

I like his monogrammed plugs


----------



## jjcor (Jan 9, 2014)

I thought 30" scale was already monstrous, and he's thinking of going longer!? I think he's a bassist living in a guitarist body. 

I remember trying out his strictly 7 8 string that was 30" scale and I felt like a little kid trying to play a sitar. 

Least they could've done was rent a decent amp for him to do the review out of.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 9, 2014)

That amp and the tone he is getting out of it aren't doing Legator any favors, that's for sure. His riffs just sound like a muddy, garbled mess of indistinguishable notes. I'd love to hear that guitar with a more appropriate setup.


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh whale, it sounds terrible

aaand it's pretty hard to get pinch harmonics on long-scale guitars as well as on bass guitars


----------



## TheKindred (Jan 9, 2014)

patata said:


> Any idea how to tune like that?



use a good tuner.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 9, 2014)

MrSleepwalker said:


> Oh whale, it sounds terrible
> 
> aaand it's pretty hard to get pinch harmonics on long-scale guitars as well as on bass guitars



I pinch all the time on my 30" scale Agile, it's not really an issue.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah they could made this sound better, kind of funny they only had an Ibanez amp on hand.


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Jan 9, 2014)

shawnperolis said:


> I pinch all the time on my 30" scale Agile, it's not really an issue.



good for you
I'm just talking about harmonics played at around 3:30-3:40, they sound pretty harsh to me


----------



## patata (Jan 10, 2014)

> I'd love to hear that guitar with a more appropriate setup.


His latest album.



> I thought 30" scale was already monstrous, and he's thinking of going longer!? I think he's a bassist living in a guitarist body.


He has a 31'' custom made by a friend of his.


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2014)

MrSleepwalker said:


> good for you
> I'm just talking about harmonics played at around 3:30-3:40, they sound pretty harsh to me



The tiny Ibanez 1x8 doesn't exactly provide concert like tone.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 11, 2014)

MrSleepwalker said:


> good for you
> I'm just talking about harmonics played at around 3:30-3:40, they sound pretty harsh to me



Guy is playing through a really awful practice amp, not very easy to judge the tone of the guitar when it is being played through that.



Rick said:


> The tiny Ibanez 1x8 doesn't exactly provide concert like tone.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 11, 2014)

shawnperolis said:


> I'd love to hear that guitar with a more appropriate setup.


I have seen them live last year. The low tuning did the live mix no favor. It sounded like they were playing with two bass guitars honestly. The 8-string songs sounded much better, but the 9 did not cut through the mix at all.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 11, 2014)

tm20 said:


> i don't understand the C 16 cents sharp thing, i have musics dixlexia....i don'ts wish to talks about it





jeleopard said:


> Roughly between C and C#  A quarter step, kinda. Creates almost like a chorus effect.



I wouldn't call it a quarter tone. There are 100 cents per half step (or semitone) so C + 50 cents would be C quarter sharp which is pretty clear when you hear it. 16 cents sharp is small enough to sound normal or even be unnoticeable, especially in this context.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2014)

"Nothing too gnarly... We have a 30'' scale..."


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 12, 2014)

When he says "gnarly", he means Shannon's custom.

He told me he intends on doing something involving that guitar in the future (no idea if I'm allowed to say what he told me so I'll just play it safe...)


----------



## patata (Jan 12, 2014)

jeleopard said:


> When he says "gnarly", he means Shannon's custom.
> 
> He told me he intends on doing something involving that guitar in the future (no idea if I'm allowed to say what he told me so I'll just play it safe...)



By the way
Shannon's custom>ANY Legator he ever owned(even the single pickup one)

....

...

..

okay not the single pickup one.


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 12, 2014)

I could never imagine playing a 9 string without fanned frets


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 12, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> I could never imagine playing a 9 string without fanned frets



It's not the worst thing in the world. My 9 string is a 30" scale, just like the one in the video... I get along just fine. That being said, my next instrument will have fanned frets.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 12, 2014)

patata said:


> By the way
> Shannon's custom>ANY Legator he ever owned(even the single pickup one)
> 
> ....
> ...



I'd agree. I've played it


----------



## patata (Jan 13, 2014)

jeleopard said:


> I'd agree. I've played it



:O


----------



## Tesla (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone got any pictures of this 31" scale custom?


----------



## CanniballistiX (Jan 15, 2014)

Not only was the tone mush (already mentioned.. practice amp) but seeing his strings flop all over the place and while he's playing drop octaves makes me think his tension is all over the place on that thing too.


----------



## Bretton (Jan 15, 2014)

patata said:


> A ''review'' on Legator(although biased,since he is a endrosee),and some kickass riffing.
> 
> I love Glass Cloud,I enjoyed Danza more though.Still prefer him with 8 strings as well.




endorsER


----------



## ZachK (Jan 15, 2014)

CanniballistiX said:


> Not only was the tone mush (already mentioned.. practice amp) but seeing his strings flop all over the place and while he's playing drop octaves makes me think his tension is all over the place on that thing too.



I'd hazard a guess he didn't get to choose his amp though, that was probably out of his hands. 

Agreed on the tension part of it though.


Anyone able to explain why the tunes one C 16cents sharp?


----------



## gunch (Jan 15, 2014)

Don't want to sound like an old guy but 9+ is too much 

Josh's 7 string stuff with his old bands had better songwriting anyways


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 15, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> Josh's 7 string stuff with his old bands had better songwriting anyways



Was that When Knives Go Skyward? That was really cool stuff.


----------



## akinari (Jan 15, 2014)

Speaking of WKGS, does anybody know how Josh tuned on A Thousand Miles of Rope? You can hear him hit all open strings a few times and it sounds like A# standard, but then some of the songs (like Ghost, track 12) sound more like drop A#.


----------



## pestilentdecay (Jan 16, 2014)

ZachK said:


> I'd hazard a guess he didn't get to choose his amp though, that was probably out of his hands.
> 
> Agreed on the tension part of it though.
> 
> ...



Probably for dissonance. Like when you play a minor second, it's only one semitone apart. My guess anyways


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 16, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> Don't want to sound like an old guy but 9+ is too much



wrong


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 16, 2014)

I like the new Glass Cloud album. It's an odd tuning (and I appreciate the fact that Josh himself can take the piss out of himself for it haha) but it's obviously in the hands of someone who can do it justice. 

I played New England Metalfest last year and the Glass Cloud set was amazing. Great energy live and they were super fun to watch.


----------



## ZachK (Jan 16, 2014)

pestilentdecay said:


> Probably for dissonance. Like when you play a minor second, it's only one semitone apart. My guess anyways



Hmm, I guess so.

Would it really be THAT noticeable in the context of the Glass Cloud stuff though?

Sounds more bizarre than Robb Flynn tuning his B string 40cents sharp because it "brings out the harmonics of the low tuning"


----------



## patata (Jan 17, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Anyone got any pictures of this 31" scale custom?


----------



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 17, 2014)

Goddamn gorgeous guitar!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 17, 2014)

This dude kicks my ass in such a great way...I really love the first two Danza records, but his riffs gave Jesse room to be a fvckin lunatic, and the newest GC EP is ridiculously heavy. I think his riffing style didn't change with tuning lower, just how it sounds does, if that makes any sense. I really wanna get another 8 just to do weird tunings with seeing how creative this guy is....


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 17, 2014)

lol, I love this guy.
*Like's the EMG X series for their ability to be shaped more so than standard actives*
*Has kill switch in place of his tone knob and says he rarely touches the volume knob*

LOGICAL.

All jokes aside though, I love JT and I'm especially stoked about all the new Glass Cloud stuff. PWF was sick and his tone on that album _(not this crummy video_) was equally as cool. Kinda makes me wanna jump to 9's for some odd reason...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 17, 2014)

ZachK said:


> Anyone able to explain why the tunes one C 16cents sharp?


Hey guys, I know we all hate necrobumps, but I thought I would shed some light on this since many folks have asked about it in vaiours threads on here.

Last night after the Whitechapel show, I was chatting with Josh and Dane [Markanson] who is filling in as second guitarist for Glass Cloud, and Dane explained to me in a simple way how it works.

The 16 cents sharp makes the chord sound "bigger". If you think about it as two of the same note played together then a "slight" differentiation between the two (but not enough so that it sounds like a note a half-step up...like 25 or 50 where there is a noticeable difference), the chord apparently will sound "bigger".

I'm testing this theory right now by tuning two adjacent strings to the same note. First go-around I'm going to bend one string slightly and see the effect. Then second go-around I'm going to tune one as close to 16 cents sharp as I can and see what happens.


----------

